# Any perks provided during PCD?



## fernande-bmw (Mar 2, 2004)

Back in 2004 when I took delivery of a 330i sedan, I was given a leather key holder for both my keys.

Do they still give you the leather cover/keychain for the new fobs?

Thanks!


----------



## audu67 (Sep 25, 2009)

We didn't get a leather key holder or any other trinkets. What we got was great hospitality, free hotel and dinner, priceless instruction, factory tour, chance to "drive like you stole it" and a Donnie "Hot-Lap" that we will be trying to describe to friends and family for years to come. All the PCD staff obviously enjoy their jobs and they really leave you with a positive feeling about BMW and the choice you made. After all we experienced we completely forgot to ask for anything else.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Back then, the leather key holders were provided from the factory with the vehicle. Basically you got those no matter where you took delivery. However in the years following, several items have been removed and no longer come with the cars to cut down the cost & stay competitive (i.e. leather key holder, flashlight in the glove box, a lot of the tool kit, 3rd plastic key, etc...).

We did have items that we once gave out during PCD delivery over the years such as coffee, mugs, cell phone pads for your dash, etc.. However with the economy forcing every business to drastic cost cutting measures, we had to cut costs too. The decision was between those items or the free meals. We thought those items would be less of an impact on the program as we already provided quite a bit at no additional cost.


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Back then, the leather key holders were provided from the factory with the vehicle. Basically you got those no matter where you took delivery. However in the years following, several items have been removed and no longer come with the cars to cut down the cost & stay competitive (i.e. leather key holder, flashlight in the glove box, a lot of the tool kit, 3rd plastic key, etc...).
> 
> We did have items that we once gave out during PCD delivery over the years such as coffee, mugs, cell phone pads for your dash, etc.. However with the economy forcing every business to drastic cost cutting measures, we had to cut costs too. The decision was between those items or the free meals. We thought those items would be less of an impact on the program as we already provided quite a bit at no additional cost.


On the assumption the food is good, and I have heard that it is, thank you for making the right business decision here. We'll be picking up the 335d on 12/4 so we are looking forward to those free meals and hotel room! It's nice touch.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

audu67 said:


> We didn't get a leather key holder or any other trinkets. What we got was great hospitably, free hotel and dinner, priceless instruction, factory tour, chance to "drive like you stole it" and a Donnie "Hot-Lap" that we will be trying to describe to friends and family for years to come. All the PCD staff obviously enjoy their jobs and they really leave you with a positive feeling about BMW and the choice you made. After all we experienced we completely forgot to ask anything else.


Exactly! Can you even imagine Ford, GM or Chrysler doing this if you bought a new Mustang or G8. :tsk::tsk:


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

audu67 said:


> We didn't get a leather key holder or any other trinkets. What we got was great hospitality, free hotel and dinner, priceless instruction, factory tour, chance to "drive like you stole it" and a Donnie "Hot-Lap" that we will be trying to describe to friends and family for years to come. All the PCD staff obviously enjoy their jobs and they really leave you with a positive feeling about BMW and the choice you made. After all we experienced we completely forgot to ask anything else.


free hotel and dinner? I didnt know about that.


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

The coffee was good too. Sorry to see it go but the lunch is even better.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

27outboard said:


> On the assumption the food is good, and I have heard that it is, thank you for making the right business decision here. We'll be picking up the 335d on 12/4 so we are looking forward to those free meals and hotel room! It's nice touch.


+1 on the right business decision !
By the way, I got a perk when I did PCD last year...a hot lap in a M5


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

A trip around the track with Donnie driving an "M" car is a great perk.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

audu67 said:


> We didn't get a leather key holder or any other trinkets. What we got was great hospitality, free hotel and dinner, priceless instruction, factory tour, chance to "drive like you stole it" and a Donnie "Hot-Lap" that we will be trying to describe to friends and family for years to come. All the PCD staff obviously enjoy their jobs and they really leave you with a positive feeling about BMW and the choice you made. After all we experienced we completely forgot to ask anything else.


Amen to that....


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Lexington said:


> The coffee was good too. Sorry to see it go but the lunch is even better.


Too bad about the coffee. It was some of the best coffee we'd ever had. But if you have to cut, the coffee was an obvious choice.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

The entire experience is one fantastic perk!!!! N4S


----------



## drbfrog (Mar 15, 2009)

Absolutely agree. It was full of perks - just those that you will not throw away once you get home...

What a great memory and expreience!

Thanks Jonathan and Donnie and BMW!


----------



## safe123 (Jan 2, 2010)

obviously enjoy their jobs and they really leave you with a positive feeling about BMW and the choice you made. After all we experienced we completely forgot to ask for anything else.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

You might compare PCD with it's 'equivalent' for Corvette buyers:

BMW: transportation from airport, dinner, hotel room at good Marriott, transportation to PDC, track time with great instructors in PDC cars, expert delivery by BMW employees. No charge.

Corvette: expert delivery by retired GM employees. Cost: $495. That's it, bubba. You're on your own for everything else and no driving experience whatsoever.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

audu67 said:


> ........ _a Donnie "Hot-Lap" _that we will be trying to describe to friends and family for years to come.......


OK, for a few YouTube clips of Donnie's M5 Hot Lap runs filmed by others go to link below:

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180788


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Happy New Year to everyone!

Thanks for all your posts! I'm glad you enjoyed the program :thumbup: We try hard to make it an informative yet memorable experience.

I wish you all the best for 2010 :beerchug:


----------



## Mikeee (Feb 18, 2007)

*One-day school*

I have gone through some of these threads and see bits and pieces of what happens during the one-day school. Can someone give me an idea of the goings on for that day? I would really hope I can drive a 5 series on the high-speed track, at least for a couple laps.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what "one day school" you refer to. There is a one day M school but there are also other schools with a one day duration. The BMW NA website is a good place to start for a description of the options.

For the individuals with comments about food, there are three meals provided. First is dinner at the Marriott. This is a rather small Marriott but the service is very good. They will know when you check in and when you have dinner all about the BMW PCD program. They made us feel like special guests rather than freeloaders paid for by BMW. You choose from several entrees on a special menu. Alcohol is extra but a nice meal including salad and desert are included. My son and I got two different things and we enjoyed them both. Breakfast is also at the Marriott and was a buffet where you could get most anything you wanted. There was a cook for eggs and there was various serve yourself things too. Juice and coffee were brought by the wait staff if I rember correctly. Lunch was at the performance center and had plenty of both hot and cold food choices. You go through the line and pick what you want and just tell the cashier you are in the delivery program. We got more food than we really needed and all of it was tasty. Unless you have a very select diet, you will be well fed (and you might have plenty even then). 

With respect to mementos, I think the only things I walked away with was literature on the various schools available, a Pen with the performance center name on it, and a bunch of pictures and short videos in my camera. The PCD has a video option (at a small cost) that is probably a good deal. Being cheap, I didn't do that. I also was not proficient enough with my digital camera to take a video of my son but he took several of me. And we got one kind female participant to film me when my son and I did the skid pad at the same time. Bring your camera. It helps with the memories which are priceless.

Jim


----------

